# 2 Monitore was genau mit machen?



## Versengold (22. März 2017)

Hey Leute,
bitte entschuldigt meine doofe Anfänger, aber ich verstehe eines nicht. Das ich zwei Monitore an eine Grafikkarte anschliessen kann habe ich ja mittlerweile verstanden, aber was mach ich dann mit dem zweiten Monitor unter Windows 10 beim Surfen und oder schreiben?

Habe ich dann zwei Desktops einmal am linken und einmal am rechten Monitor?

Und wie verhält es sich damit in Spielen?

Danke schon mal


----------



## NOQLEMIX (22. März 2017)

Es gibt verschiedene Varianten, wie man das unter Windows einstellen kann. Man kann beispielsweise einstellen, dass auf beiden Monitoren die gleiche Taskleiste, der gleiche Hintergrund usw. ist und dann kann man seine Anwendungen einfach zwischen den beiden Desktops hin- und herschieben. Oder man richtet es so ein wie ich, indem man einfach einen großen Desktop daraus macht. Dann kannst du deine Fenster beliebig auf der ganzen Monitorfläche verteilen, als wäre es ein großer Bildschirm.

Spielen ist in den meisten Fällen auf zwei Monitoren nicht wirklich möglich (z.B. bei Shootern ist das Fadenkreuz dann genau da, wo die beiden Bildschirmkanten aufeinandertreffen). Da hilft dann nur im Fenstermodus auf einem Monitor zocken und auf dem zweiten TS o.ä. laufen zu lassen. Oder man kauft sich noch einen dritten Monitor...


----------



## Cleriker (22. März 2017)

Ich beispielsweise habe auf dem einen Monitor das Spiel und auf dem anderen Software zur Hardwareüberwachung, oder Videos.
Angefangen hat es aber damit, dass ich auf einem gearbeitet habe und nebenher auf dem anderen spielen wollte und das hat gut funktioniert.

Gesendet von meinem HTC 10 mit Tapatalk


----------



## DKK007 (22. März 2017)

Oder zum Arbeiten. Insbesondere beim Webdesign ist es sehr praktisch, wenn man auf einem Monitor einfach den Quelltext hat und auf dem anderen das Ergebnis sieht.


----------



## Cinnayum (22. März 2017)

Links läuft Ablenkung aka Twitch / Youtube / Webradio / Teamspeak und rechts das, worauf man sich konzentiert.
Einfach ausprobieren. In nur 1 Stunde findest du soviele Möglichkeiten und bist sofort enttäuscht, wenn der 2. Bildschirm fehlt.

Wie oft muss man Dinge auf einer Webseite in ein Formular eintragen, wo man in Full-HD zu wenig Platz findet, um das nebeneinander zu schieben.

Desktops hast du (außer du lässt eine VM laufen) nur einen.
Die Aussagen oben stimmen auch nicht alle. Es gibt nur eine Taskleiste, wenn der Desktop "erweitert" wurde, nicht zwei. Der zweite Screen bleibt bis auf das Hintergrundbild oder Icons, die du da hin schiebst, leer.

Desktopduplizierung würde man bei Präsentationen benutzen, wo die Anzeigen schlicht in verschiedene Richtungen zeigen.


----------



## Krolgosh (22. März 2017)

Cinnayum schrieb:


> Die Aussagen oben stimmen auch nicht alle. Es gibt nur eine Taskleiste, wenn der Desktop "erweitert" wurde, nicht zwei. Der zweite Screen bleibt bis auf das Hintergrundbild oder Icons, die du da hin schiebst, leer.



Das stimmt so doch aber auch nicht ganz. Also unter Win8/Win10 wird standardmäßig die Taskleiste auch auf den zweiten Monitor dupliziert. Kann man allerdings auch ausschalten. Unter Win7 hat man die Taskleiste nur auf dem Hauptmonitor.


----------



## Tilfred (22. März 2017)

Krolgosh schrieb:


> Das stimmt so doch aber auch nicht ganz. Also unter Win8/Win10 wird standardmäßig die Taskleiste auch auf den zweiten Monitor dupliziert. Kann man allerdings auch ausschalten.



Und das geht wie, bitte? Und kann ich auch den Hintergrund für den 2ten Monitor extra festlegen?

Ich verwende mittels spacedesk und App mein Handy als Überwachungsmonitor.


----------



## Krolgosh (22. März 2017)

Rufe die Eigenschaften der Taskleiste auf, dann gleich im ersten Reiter müsste die Funktion "Taskleiste auf allen Anzeigegeräten anzeigen" sein. Nagel mich etz nicht darauf fest, sitz grad in der Arbeit und kann es nur aus dem Gedächtnis wiedergeben. 

Zwecks unterschiedlichen Hintergründen, ich benutzte für solche sachen Dual Monitor Tool. Damit kannst du solche Dinge, und noch viel mehr, sehr einfach einstellen.


----------



## Körschgen (22. März 2017)

Selbst windows kann unterschiedliche Hintergründe auf versch. Monitoren darstellen.
Wozu da noch irgendwelche Tools installieren?!

Man kann bei der Taskleiste sogar festlegen ob offene Anwendungen auf allen oder nur auf der Taskleiste des Monitors, mit dem offenen Programm dargestellt wird.


----------



## Krolgosh (22. März 2017)

Weil es komfortabler ist? (für mich)  Ist wie mit allen anderen Sachen auch, viele Wege führen ans Ziel.


----------



## Cleriker (22. März 2017)

Old-Knitterhemd schrieb:


> Selbst windows kann unterschiedliche Hintergründe auf versch. Monitoren darstellen.
> Wozu da noch irgendwelche Tools installieren?!
> 
> Man kann bei der Taskleiste sogar festlegen ob offene Anwendungen auf allen oder nur auf der Taskleiste des Monitors, mit dem offenen Programm dargestellt wird.


Das wusste ich auch noch nicht. Da sieht man mal, womit man sich schlicht nicht genug auseinander gesetzt hat. Danke für diese Info. 

Gesendet von meinem HTC 10 mit Tapatalk


----------



## a160 (22. März 2017)

Auf einem Bildschirm laufen Streams/TV/Hardwareüberwachung...auf dem Hauptbildschirm dann eben Arbeiten/Zocken. Gerade arbeiten ist super, auf dem Hauptbildschirm (29" wide) 2-3 Wordseiten offen haben und auf dem zweiten Bildschirm (24") Websites zur Recherche offen haben ist was feines!


----------



## NOQLEMIX (22. März 2017)

Leider funktioniert das ganze noch nicht so wirklich mit Monitoren unterschiedlicher Auflösung (FHD und 4K). Oder kann das eventuell eines der externen Programme?


----------



## a160 (22. März 2017)

ich hab ein mal 24" fHD und ein mal den 29" 2560x1080 und damit keine Probleme unter Windows.


----------



## NOQLEMIX (22. März 2017)

a160 schrieb:


> ich hab ein mal 24" fHD und ein mal den 29" 2560x1080 und damit keine Probleme unter Windows.



Beide haben die gleiche Bildhöhe, das ist der Vorteil.


----------



## Uzumati (22. März 2017)

Was genau habt ihr den zur überwachung der hardware für Programme ?


----------



## NOQLEMIX (22. März 2017)

MSI Afterburner fällt mir da zum Beispiel spontan ein, auch wenn ich es nicht wirklich mag.


----------



## a160 (22. März 2017)

Davor hatte ich n alten Bildschirm da mit 1024x768 oder was des war und dazu eben den 24FHD als Mainbildschirm, das war zum Arbeiten nicht wirklich gut, aber n Stream nebenher oder eben Hardwareinfo und GPU-Z beim Zocken anzeigen lassen und dazu Teamspeak hats gereicht. Natürlich zum Arbeiten, wie gesagt völliger Käse, das geht mit dem 29" und 1080 deutlich besser. 

Ich fahre seit ein paar Jahren 2 Bildschirme und mich kotzt das mittlerweile total an, wenn ich irgendwo an nem 24" was machen muss... Es fehlt einfach der Platz


----------



## Körschgen (22. März 2017)

NOQLEMIX schrieb:


> Leider funktioniert das ganze noch nicht so wirklich mit Monitoren unterschiedlicher Auflösung (FHD und 4K). Oder kann das eventuell eines der externen Programme?



Was funktioniert denn nicht?
Hab hier mehrere Situationen mit unterschiedlichen Auflösungen.

Laptop (1080p) und externer Monitor (1440p).
Oder am Desktop momentan 1* 1440p, 1* 1080p (wobei der gerade auch wieder an nem anderen Bastelprojekt hängt, oder an nem Schreibtisch Raspi), 1* 1440*900 (13"), 1* 1024*600 (7").

Ich mag viele kleine Bildschirme .
Ich such noch so 15" 1920*1080, falls jemand was weiß, bisher muss ich immer aus Laptopdisplays basteln.
Das 7" is übrigens eigtl für den Raspberry Pi und mit touch, is ganz witzig.

Edit:


Uzumati schrieb:


> Was genau habt ihr den zur überwachung der hardware für Programme ?



HwInfo und rainmeter, ab und zu MSI AB für das OSD.


----------



## NOQLEMIX (22. März 2017)

Ok, hab noch mal ein bisschen rumgespielt und es ist tatsächlich was geworden. Hoffe jetzt nur, dass das mit den 60Hz bei 4K weiterhin klappt.


----------



## Uzumati (22. März 2017)

Old-Knitterhemd schrieb:


> Was funktioniert denn nicht?
> Hab hier mehrere Situationen mit unterschiedlichen Auflösungen.
> 
> Laptop (1080p) und externer Monitor (1440p).
> ...



Rainmeter sieht schon interesannt aus... aber ich komme da nicht ganz klar mir der verbindung von HWinfo...


----------

